# question about, my computer is in a lagging mode.



## nastyS4 (Feb 4, 2008)

i cant figure out y. as im driving down the road i punch it as soon as it hits 3200 rpms it kicks out and i loss 
power. and also when i punch it all the way my esp and abs comes on and thin comes back off. also my oil 
light is on to. i changed both sensors and my oil pump. Any one no whats going on?????


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

Pressure Test the Intake System with ~5 to 8psi regulated air to make sure you do not have a boost leak. Simply looking at the hoses and snugging clamps is not good enough. If you don't have one already, make your own 2.7T pressure tester as per AWE instructions for like $20. 

Are there any stored codes as read by a VAG scan? 

Specifically which both sensors have you replaced? 

If nothing else is found, possible communications error on the bus between ECU and Cluster (likely codes present so again do the VAG scan)


----------



## nastyS4 (Feb 4, 2008)

ok i changed one on the bottom of the oil pan and the other one behind the oil pan. 

i also presure checked all of the inter cooler piping. is that what u were talking about 
or is there some thing else i needed to check with the air leaks? 

here are the codes i got after. the second time scaning.. 
16487 mass or volume flow circut high input 
17963 maximum charge pressure exceeded 

and still nothing with oil came up. and I'm still lossing power.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

First code is a MAF issue that needs troubleshooting. 

Second code suggests your 2.7T has a wastegate problem. 
Suspect N75 valve possibly failing as it controls the positive air pressure to the wastegates. 
Suspect any of the lines that connect to N75 for air leaks. 
Suspect either of the two wastegate pressure lines that T off the bottom of N75 as there may be a leak or a pressure hose has popped off a wastegate actuator at a Turbo. The pressure lines are somewhat visible underneath 6MT car so try to inspect and verify both WG actuator pressure lines are still connected.


----------



## nastyS4 (Feb 4, 2008)

what do you mean by MAF issue that needs trouble shooting? 

what should i do for that???


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

I would recommend fixing the overboost issue first, then clear codes and drive several times then scan again to see if any DTC's return.


----------



## nastyS4 (Feb 4, 2008)

ok sweet ima work on it this week end. ill let u no what happens. And thanks.


----------



## nastyS4 (Feb 4, 2008)

hey man i was working on the car this week . 
i checked both wastgates and they fine and still same deal. so now i don't no what
route to take. ?????????????


----------

